# Where are the 'not so skinny' FFAs at?



## Red (Apr 17, 2007)

*Hmmmpphh!*


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 17, 2007)

:happy:funny


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 17, 2007)

Seriously?

I'm not so skinny...


----------



## AppreSheAte (Apr 17, 2007)

i much prefer 'not so skinny' 

lol

but, don't steal my nachos!

:eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat (Apr 17, 2007)

Yea.. are there any "not so skinny" ones out here?
Morning everyone:kiss2:


----------



## Red (Apr 17, 2007)

AppreSheAte said:


> i much prefer 'not so skinny'
> 
> lol
> 
> ...




well....if your silly enough to leave the nachos unattended, whaddayaexpect eh?!


----------



## Tooz (Apr 17, 2007)

Red said:


> *Hmmmpphh!*



I rarely come to this board, but I have to laugh at this post! I wanted to rep you for it, but I repped you earlier, so I can't.

:batting: This emote will have to suffice.


----------



## one_shy_writer (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't know which thread I should post in, heh. I'm not so skinny... but not so fat, either. I'm about 5'5", 170. Who wants me?


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat (Apr 17, 2007)

one_shy_writer said:


> I don't know which thread I should post in, heh. I'm not so skinny... but not so fat, either. I'm about 5'5", 170. Who wants me?



My guess would be EVERYONE!


----------



## Red (Apr 17, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I rarely come to this board, but I have to laugh at this post! I wanted to rep you for it, but I repped you earlier, so I can't.
> 
> :batting: This emote will have to suffice.




Thank you Miss Tooz


----------



## littleMISSabby (Apr 17, 2007)

one_shy_writer said:


> I don't know which thread I should post in, heh. I'm not so skinny... but not so fat, either. I'm about 5'5", 170. Who wants me?


I'm in the same boat shy! I'm definately not skinny but not really fat either I'm 5'3 150....any takers?


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat (Apr 17, 2007)

littleMISSabby said:


> I'm in the same boat shy! I'm definately not skinny but not really fat either I'm 5'3 150....any takers?



I just want a woman that is comfortable with her size.. no matter what it is and who is comfortable with mine. I am picky but not about size.. sizes change attitudes usually don't.


----------



## persimmon (Apr 17, 2007)

I used to be thin, and then I got into this doctorate program and had midterms every week for two months out of the term. I am just not one of those people who avoids eating when stressed.

Oh yeah, and I got married. I'm 5'6" and running about 185 lbs currently, and I feel enormous because my class has all these teeny first-gen Asian immigrant women.

persimmon

less-small round asian fruit


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 17, 2007)

I like'm husky and cuddly!


----------



## Rosalinde (Apr 17, 2007)

Here's one! *waves at everyone*

I can't believe I just found this place. I feel like I've died and gone to FFA heaven!


----------



## tuesday (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm a 'not so skinny FFA'. Sometimes it feels like men (BHMs or not) are only interested in either BBWs or skinny girls and not anything inbetween. So, speaking as an 'inbetweeny' it's nice to know that, like us FFAs, BHMs like 'em in a variety of sizes too!


----------



## chickadee (Apr 17, 2007)

I have been described as fat, voluptuous, chubby, fit, slim, and thin by various people. How can I be all those things? I guess that I must be in that in-between area, where I'm healthy and well-fed but not enough to be a BBW. 

A shout-out to all the girls who don't fit in any categories! We rock!


----------



## holy crap (Apr 17, 2007)

tuesday said:


> Sometimes it feels like men (BHMs or not) are only interested in either BBWs or skinny girls and not anything inbetween. So, speaking as an 'inbetweeny' it's nice to know that, like us FFAs, BHMs like 'em in a variety of sizes too!



some bhms like all women. but they're especially looking for the women who like the "b" in bhm.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 17, 2007)

So, a not-so-skinny FFA is an FFFA? 

these acronyms are getting confusing.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 17, 2007)

chickadee said:


> I have been described as fat, voluptuous, chubby, fit, slim, and thin by various people. How can I be all those things? I guess that I must be in that in-between area, where I'm healthy and well-fed but not enough to be a BBW.
> 
> A shout-out to all the girls who don't fit in any categories! We rock!





Yay!!! We're awesome!!!!!!! lol

Seriously, I hate that some people are like...you are not overweight. Another is like, so are you going on a diet now? or whatever...it's weird, but I love it that I'm not alone!


----------



## William (Apr 17, 2007)

Or.......

BBWFA!!!

William 




Waxwing said:


> So, a not-so-skinny FFA is an FFFA?
> 
> these acronyms are getting confusing.


----------



## Scrubbed_In (Apr 17, 2007)

It's definitely not the size of a woman that would be a deal breaker or maker. I find it that my opinion of someone stems mostly from their "personality" - if I find someone intruiging from their personality, conversations, life goals, etc., chances are I will find them to be just as gorgeous physically.:smitten: Of course the opposite applies... I don't care how "hot" someone is if we just can't communicate and they have a rather ugly personality there is simply no hope.


----------



## PolarKat (Apr 17, 2007)

William said:


> Or.......
> 
> BBWFA!!!
> 
> William





Waxwing said:


> So, a not-so-skinny FFA is an FFFA?
> 
> these acronyms are getting confusing.



I vote for NRTSWIFITWSTBLFG (not really too sure where I fit into this whole size thing but i like fat guys)


----------



## butterflyblob (Apr 18, 2007)

*waves* I'm right here!

Although I much prefer "Rubenesque."


----------



## philosobear (Apr 18, 2007)

littleMISSabby said:


> I'm in the same boat shy! I'm definately not skinny but not really fat either I'm 5'3 150....any takers?



Short and curvy is a special thing all of it's own!


----------



## pattycake (Apr 19, 2007)

tuesday said:


> I'm a 'not so skinny FFA'. Sometimes it feels like men (BHMs or not) are only interested in either BBWs or skinny girls and not anything inbetween. So, speaking as an 'inbetweeny' it's nice to know that, like us FFAs, BHMs like 'em in a variety of sizes too!



I hear ya! I'm not a BBW but certainly not skinny either. It seems that there are skinny girls that like the huge contrast, 'average' sized girls that like that a big man makes them feel petite (I sure do!) and BBWs who like a fat partner too. It does often feel like men don't acknowledge that if you're not tiny, you're not necessarily a BBW either.


----------



## tuesday (Apr 20, 2007)

I often think that men see a non-skinny/non-BBW and depending on his preferences, he'll think she either needs to gain or lose weight. I feel there's no-one who thinks we're fine the way we are. I can't criticise my fiance for being an FA, because I'm one too! I'm sure he feels like he's too thin for me (I don't mean to make him feel like that and I honestly appreciate what pudge he does have!) and too fat for anyone else (he's an inbetweeny too!). And I know he'd prefer me to gain weight, but most other men would want me to lose weight.


----------



## Love.Metal (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm not-so-skinny...which kinda sucks, because I have a thing for guys being way bigger than me. If I was smaller, maybe that would be easier!! It guess it's a contrast-thingy. Oh well. I'm not huge, either, 5'9, 150.
Curves are good, though, don't get me wrong! Some junk in the trunk can be a good thing  

View attachment ModelSarah.jpg


----------



## boundsie (Apr 21, 2007)

love metal... your es muy hot.. heh its nice to finally find a place where hot girls are attracted 300+ guys like me..


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 21, 2007)

PolarKat said:


> I vote for NRTSWIFITWSTBLFG (not really too sure where I fit into this whole size thing but i like fat guys)



Perfect!


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Apr 21, 2007)

not so skinny FFAs? yes please!!


----------



## lemmink (Apr 23, 2007)

Woo! Here! (is this a roll call?)


----------



## Red (Apr 23, 2007)

lemmink said:


> Woo! Here! (is this a roll call?)



Hell yeaaah baby, line up alphabetically and I will hand out the name badges!


----------



## Aireman (Apr 24, 2007)

PolarKat said:


> I vote for NRTSWIFITWSTBLFG (not really too sure where I fit into this whole size thing but i like fat guys)



Hehehe I really like that! I love girls with curves! Yea for the NRTSWIFTWSTBLFG girls!


----------



## FreneticFangs (Apr 25, 2007)

chickadee said:


> I have been described as fat, voluptuous, chubby, fit, slim, and thin by various people. How can I be all those things? I guess that I must be in that in-between area, where I'm healthy and well-fed but not enough to be a BBW.
> 
> A shout-out to all the girls who don't fit in any categories! We rock!



I feel you. I'd put myself under the chubby category, but I know there are men out there who would call me fat and men who'd say I'm thin. *shrugs* I'm just me... *grabs the cheese combos*


----------



## Wanderer (Apr 26, 2007)

Me, I want a woman with a sharp mind, a good sense of humor, an active imagination... and being built like Camryn Mannheim wouldn't hurt.:smitten: I admit, though... I'd appreciate some physical affection. Just the feeling of having a loving hand resting on my belly... lying down next to a beautiful woman in bed, whether or not we were about to make love...

. . .

Pardon.

Yours truly,

The lonesome,

Wanderer


----------



## Catkin (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey! Another inbetweeny here  I'm tall and a bit chunky, but nowhere near being a BBW. I know what you all mean when you say BHM seem to be looking for one extreme or the other! I'm glad that there are those that are happy with all sizes


----------



## William (Apr 28, 2007)

Here is a question?

Are many BHMs like me? I am attracted to anyone that I date, but I do not date everyone that I am attracted to?

Meaning just as some BHMs here have shared that they are excited by the body size difference between them and skinny women, that there are other guys that would be bothered by the sized difference.


I just want to say that I think that (aside from the fat haters and skinny haters) that all men can find attractive qualities in most women.

William




William said:


> Or.......
> 
> BBWFA!!!
> 
> William


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Apr 28, 2007)

FreneticFangs said:


> I feel you. I'd put myself under the chubby category, but I know there are men out there who would call me fat and men who'd say I'm thin. *shrugs* I'm just me... *grabs the cheese combos*



Same here Ms Fangs!...as a size 16/18, I've been called curvy, fat, obese, and also thin. I'm just me, but I think I would tend to go for the fat rather than non-fat distinction.


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (May 3, 2007)

Red said:


> Hell yeaaah baby, line up alphabetically and I will hand out the name badges!


::raises hand:: Here!


----------



## theRabidWolf (May 3, 2007)

Personally I can find beauty in a woman of any size. From petite to BBW.

Usually if I find a girl attractive it has nothing, or little, to do with their weight.

That being said if people are handing out curvy FFA's I say "Yes please!" ^_^


----------



## Spiff (May 4, 2007)

<~~~ not so skinny, not so fat

5'1", 140

...but very much engaged to a wonderful BHM :wubu:


----------

